

Springsource acquires rabbitmq - timclark
http://www.springsource.com/newsevents/springsource-acquires-rabbitmq-cloud-messaging

======
va_coder
VMWare bought Spring, which bought bought Grails, Groovy, and CloudFoundry,
and now they buy RabbitMQ. Hosted Integrated Cloud Solution for Groovy/Grails
next?

------
crad
Java company buys Erlang messaging expertise and product... that's pretty big
news.

